# Please help woody find rescue!



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Woody has been shaved, sure looks like a flat coated retriever to me...I will email TGRR, anyone know any other groups that may help him?


A friend sent this to me on facebook to help. I live in California or I would take Woody. If anyone in NC is willing to take in a loving dog please read the following post. 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=19067&id=100000633103407&ref=mf 

"Woody was adopted as a puppy by a man soon to be known to Woody as his dad. They did everything together-a man and his dog…….Woody was very easy to train, playful and just a joy to have. To this day he still loves to sit, shake and fetch. 

When Woody grew older, his dad got married. Woody was excited to be a part of a bigger family now. Sadly, Woody's new "mom" was scared of larger dogs which sealed his fate... Woody was put outside, and given a plastic doghouse to live in. Woody waited patiently each day for his dad to come outside to care for him.... he danced around excited to see his dad even if just for a few minutes - he felt loved……… His life now reduced to nothing more than a few minutes of love and pats on the head ……. 

A few weeks ago, Woody's situation became much more dim. Woody’s "family" is moving and they do not want to take Woody with them. They are too busy, they work to much, they won't have a fenced yard, and so forth!! 

Woody will be homeless as of the 29th of August and will end up in the already over crowded shelter. The sign on his cage to read “willing to love unconditionally again”. Woody is fully vetted, and very sweet. The perfect dog for any situation. He has been shaved down for the summer...but usually has a long, wavy coat. Please crosspost and save this boys life!~ We all know once woody walks through the doors of the shelter, he will never walk out. 




 Location: Greensboro
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

TGRR emailed me back, they cannot take him!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

So so so freakin sad....I sure hope Woody gets a new forever home very soon!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

What a sad story for such a beautiful boy......he looks like Ranger's Ranger!!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

There was once a family friend that had the choice of divorcing his wife, or his 1963 Split-Window Fuel Injected Corvette.

He kept the Corvette.

I would have kept the dog.

See, this is why I won't get married !

Oh, and over the last 40 years the guy has had several wives. He still has the same Corvette !


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here is the contact for Woody*

Here is the contact for Woody!

*Woody is in Greensboro, NC.

If you have room in your heart and family for this great guy please email [email protected]*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMom*

*GoldenMom

Please copy all the info and pic of Woody, including the EMAIL ADDRESS TO contact and email Jackie Capes, [email protected] she is the chairperson for Flat Coated Ret. Rescue.*

*here is the contact person for Woody
[email protected][/B*]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Woody in NC, needs a home!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Karen...Thank You...I have sent her an email....hopefully someone will step up for Woody! I can help with transport on the NC end if something comes together!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

So glad you emld. [email protected]
If Woody is a Purebred Flat Coated Retriever they will help if they can.

In the meantime, try emlg. some mixed breed rescues for him.
http://www.dogrescuelist.com/all_breed.html#nc


I emld. Red Dog Farms in N.C.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

*Update on Woody*

Woody's dad has agreed to pay to have him treated and boarded at a local vet, turns out he's heart worm +! He still needs rescue, a foster, and a forever home. I am going to email the flat coated retriever rescue again, they have never responded:no:...Paws crossed that Woody is rescued:crossfing


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Poor Woody. I can't imagine ever doing that to my dog. Whoever I end up marrying will know perfectly clear that Flora is a family member and she ain't goin' anywhere.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Yes, email [email protected] but unless they feel that Woody is 100% Flat Coated Retriever, they will not take him into their rescue.
I am no expert, but I don't think he is.

Please try some Mixed Breed Rescues in North Carolina

Here is a link to some-you just have to be careful not to email the shelters.
http://muttcats.com/shelters/north_carolina.htm


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

bumping up for Woody


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Yes try emlg. [email protected] FCR Rescue, but if Woody isn't a Flat Coat I know they won't take him.

Maybe try Lucky Labs for him.

How old is Woody, do you know?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Poor Woody. He deserves so much more. I hope someone steps forward to rescue him.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I wonder where he is now? it's past the 29th. I so wish I could afford to take in and help certain dogs I see posted here. I feel so badly for this one too...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Latest on Woody*

For the Latest on Woody go to the Facebook Link to read

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=19067&id=100000633103407&ref=mf

*SOMEONE NAMED SARAH POSTED THIS:
Monday at 4:39pm · LikeUnlike · .Sarah Walter I will fax the application out tomorrow with my vets information and things that were needed. I will keep everyone posted as to what is going on from there. I am hopeful! *

If you have room in your heart and family for this great guy please email [email protected].
UPDATE:
To all concerned about Woody! 
Thank you so much for caring about this sweet guy! I wanted to update you on Woody's situation.


It has been determined that Woody has heartworms.  He is safe and is currently being boarded at the vet where he will undergo heartworm treatment beginning Monday. While his physical heart will mend, he is still looking for a forever home and family who will love him for who he is -- gentle, goofy, loyal and unconditionally loving. Do you have room in your heart for this special boy? If so, please email Tami at [email protected] or Ginny at [email protected] and we will keep you posted on his progress. 


Again, thank you for giving Woody a chance for a new heart, new home, new life. 
Tami 


.LikeUnlike


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tami*

I just emld. Tami to ask about Woody if he has been adopted. Sounded like a girl on Facebook called Sarah was putting in an appl. on him.

Login | Facebook


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I emld. Tami to ask about Woody*

I emld. Tami to ask about Woody and here is that she said:

Hi!


Am wondering if you could post this as I am not on facebook?


Thanks all for your emails! Woody is safe and is currently being treated for heartworms; we are working closely with the vet. It would be best at this time to keep him in High Point until he completes his treatment (per the vet). After treatment, however, we will need to find Woody a forever home. He is a sweetheart of a guy with lots of puppy energy even at 6 years old! 


In the meantime, please feel free to contact either Tami @ [email protected] or Ginny @ [email protected] I have attached an adoption application as well as a couple of recent photos! Thank you all for caring about him!
Tami

HERE IS THE ADOPTION APPLICATION FOR WOODY, IF YOU WOULD LKE TO ADOPT HIM

Animal Rescue Groups of NC
ARGNC
Adoption Application
Complete and return via email to above address or fax to above number. 
Name of Dog Interested in adoption / foster: _______________________
Today’s Date________________________________ 
Name______________________________________ 
Address____________________________________ 
Home Telephone_____________________________ 
Work Telephone______________________________ 
E-Mail______________________________________ 
Reference #1: Veterinarian Information: Required for all applicants who own or have owned a companion animal
Please provide the name, location and telephone number of your veterinarian. 

Reference #2: 
Please provide the name, location and telephone number of someone who knows 
you well and is not related to you. 

Reference #3: 
You may provide additional references. Please be sure to include a telephone number of 
each. 
Do you have a particular type of dog you are looking for? _____ Yes _____No 
If so, please specify? Size___________________ Gender_________________ Age Range______________ 
If you have indicated preferences, please explain: (e.g., why you prefer a male to a female, etc.). 
Do you have a fenced yard? _____Yes ___No 
If YES Please describe fenced area and type of fencing:

__________________________________________________________________________________________ 

If NO What type of containment will you use?



If you have indicated preferences, are you flexible? ____Yes ____No 
Are you willing to adopt a dog that……….. 
Has been abused and therefore may be anxious or may take a while to warm up to you? 
_______Yes ______No 
Is not completely housebroken? ______Yes ______No 
Is not reliable with children __________Yes_________No 
Has a physical deformity or handicap? _____Yes______No 
Requires ongoing medication for a medical condition? ____Yes _____No 

Do you own any pets? ____Yes ____No 
If so, please list each pet by name, species, breed and age. 
Pet #1: Name: ___________________ Pet #2: Name:__________________ 
Species: ______________ Species: ________________ 
Breed: _________________________ Breed: _______________________ 
Age: __________________________ Age: _________________________ 
Spayed/Neutered:_______________ Spayed/Neutered: ______________ 
Pet #3: Name: ___________________ Pet #4: Name:__________________ 
Species: ______________ Species: ________________ 
Breed: _________________________ Breed: _______________________ 
Age: __________________________ Age: _________________________ 
Spayed/Neutered:_______________ Spayed/Neutered: ______________

Please describe each of your pet’s personalities? 

If you own cats, have they been exposed to dogs? ____Yes ____No 
How do they react? 

Have you ever owned a dog that is no longer living with you? _________Yes ________No 
If yes, what happened to the dog?
Please provide a complete answer (e.g., if a dog died, what was the cause of death and age of dog?)

Please describe what you know or assume about the special needs of rescue dogs. 

What health care do you or a veterinarian provide for your pets? 

About how much would you expect to spend annually on medical care for a healthy dog? 

Please list the name, age, and relationship of all the people living with you. 

How often, on an average, do other people visit your home? 

Explain briefly how you will introduce visitors to your dog? 
How have you taught your children (or how would you teach visiting children) to interact with a dog? 
Who will be the primary caregiver for this dog? Who will care for the dog when the primary caregiver is away – at work or on vacation? 
How many hours will the dog be left at home alone during the day? Where will the dog be kept during those hours? 
Do you own your home or rent? ________Own _________Rent If you rent, is your landlord agreeable to having a dog? _________Yes _______No Please provide name and telephone number of landlord: 
What training do you consider appropriate for your pets and how is it provided? 
Where will the dog sleep? 
Describe how you will feed your dog? 
How will you provide exercise for your dog? 
The information provided in this application is true to the best of my knowledge as of the date of the application. 
Applicant’s Signature:___________________________________________________ 

For Office Use: 
Rescue Group: __________________________ Reference Checked: ____________ 
Date of In Home Visit: ______________________________


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm driving from Columbia, SC to the DC area on Monday. If someone can find a rescue for him on my trip, I'd be happy to transport. I was going to take I-95, but would be happy to take I-77 to I-85 (right through Greensboro) if it means helping this guy out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Millysmom*

Millysmom

thank you so much!! I believe Woody is already with a rescue called Animal Rescue Groups of NC and he is undergoing hw treatment and after it is over, they want to find a home for him.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

So glad that Woody is getting some help. I hate to sound like a dolt but how long does HW treatment take? He is so handsome and I hope he finds a loving home.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

It can take months....depends on the stage of the HW.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Woody!!


----------

